# Finally some good shots



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I returned to my customers home to take some more shots of the Oak units. The handles had arrived and I had arranged to fit them and deliver the mirror. This time I took my camera instead of using my phone and the shots came out much better.






I did manage to capture part of the customer in the shot but will edit that out before using them. I have also managed to get another commission from them of a small book case to match and have been asked to price them up a chair to match too. I was very pleased when the customer handed me the cheque and thanked me for making a fantastic job of the units!  Now that is what i call a very satisfied customer indeed. :sold:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I just have a one word response: Wow! Beautiful! Stunning! Okay, it took more than one and even three isn't enough. I truly envy your skills.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

What Gaffboat said! .................. Keep your camera in your tool box.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Great job Alan 
Excellent work I am sure customer was happy


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great work, Alan.

Not many professionals on the forum show us wood hackers their results...Thanks.


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Absolutely first class !


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice job Alan and the moldings on your pieces are beautifully coped to the existing ones.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the molding work is superb...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Showoff! 
Beautiful work, Alan.


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Alan,

that's really beautiful and professional work - and I can see why your customers are satisfied, and return with new orders.
Keep the camera with you, and provide more photos over time - it's a pleasure to watch them!

Martin


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Marco said:


> What Gaffboat said! .................. Keep your camera in your tool box.


I agree with that and what James (JW2120) said.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I said it was all very nice and better photos are proof, Nice work. NGM


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

Amazing Looks beautiful! I agree keep your camera in your toolbox, would love to see more of your craftsmanship.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice job. 

I hope to be able to follow it in the coming months, as soon as I'm allowed to work after gall bladder removal. Out of hospital yesterday, so a little way to go.

If I can make half as good a job as you, I will be happy.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Alan,

I don't think anyone in this forum would be surprised that you have repeat orders. Your work is more than deserving of repeat orders. Thanks for the photos.

Darryl


----------

